# hi-lo trailers



## pwvasquez (Sep 28, 2001)

I have a 1964 hi-low trailer.Are there any hi-lo clubs?Any info on these traileer would be appreciated thanks ,Paul.


----------



## Dean (Oct 3, 2001)

hi-lo trailers

Yes, there are HI-LO clubs.  What state are you in?  There is also a national HI-LO rally every summer.  Dean


----------

